# As the buck fairy laughs his evil laugh the doe fairy hangs her head and cries.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

And waiting and waiting.

So we could be due any time from now until mid March. *sigh* I hope it's not mid March or I am going to go insane. I am putting a pic showing how Eliza has appeared to drop but i don't know if she has or not. Her hip bones stick out (and she's not normally bony at all) and her sides sink in. I don't have any new pics on Anabelle but if anything changes I will add those.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Goat riding chickens are the best lol. I had had one hen that would get jealous if a goat was getting more pets then her, and she would jump up on the goats to demand attention.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I have a hen that only rides on one goat......but my animals are special. I also have a kid that is kinda a special case and her best friend is the turkey and the turkey will protect her too.
Oh I hate unknown due dates!! It wouldn’t be bad if they really did follow all the rules but there’s always got to be a comedian in the group. Fingers crossed you don’t have long to wait. I’m going to guess a month tops


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Lstein that is about how Autumn (the chicken on Eliza's back) is. She is spoiled rotten. My 7 y/o carries her around on her back (like a baby) and she just naps and coos. The funny thing is, when one of them lands on Eliza's back she walks really slow and careful like she is trying not to make them fall. Lol

@Jessica84 , my animals are kinda special, too. Sometimes they trick me into thinking they are awfully smart and then turn around and prove they aren't the brightest crayon in the box. trickA for goats following rules, I am pretty sure mine think the only purpose in a rule is to break it. Eliza's ligaments disappeared forever ago. I always thought Anabelle was farther along than Eliza but now Eliza has that wonderful little udder and you still have to feel to know Annie has one are all. I hope you are right that it's no more than a month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics, they look great.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It looks like Eliza is going to have a really nice udder.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, guys! I am really impressed with how her udder is developing. By the time I bought her, she was long weaned and her mom was dried up. I wouldn't have known what to look for at all then, anyway. Since my main goal in getting goats was milk, her having a good udder will make me very happy!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:7up: I just felt Anabelle's baby kick for the first time! I am floating around on clouds now!!!! :storkboy::storkgirl::stork:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Such a great feeling isn't it, feeling new life within.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are such cute goats  Good luck, hopefully they won't hold out for too long!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yes, it's the most amazing feeling ever! Almost as great as feeling my own babies move when I was pregnant.

Thank you. I sue do love the little monsters. I hope they don't either. They are driving me insane!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I don't want to wait till March.  These coochies look like they are on tight lockdown though, huh?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So my Anabelle is acting strange. First, she has no major discharge. I can tell she's having a bit almost constantly just because her vulva will be either wet or crusty all the time. It also flops open when she lays down. Now, this morning i noticed her sides looked much more hollowed out and her belly lower. Just a few minutes ago I was checking on her and she wad standing up. She came over and pressed her head against my leg so hard it actually hurt. Then she passed at the ground several times, acted like she might lay down, and didn't. When I stated to go inside she just had a look like she didn't want me to go. So... what do I make of this? Pre labor? Labor? Doe code of honor? I didn't see any contractions, pushing, anything like that, but I didn't stay long because I am working.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The first one doesn't look pregnant so pooch on her may not be a good way to tell if she is definitely pregnant.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> The first one doesn't look pregnant so pooch on her may not be a good way to tell if she is definitely pregnant.


I am extremely confused by your reply? I already know they are both pregnant, I simply don't know due dates. As my question stated, Anabelle had symptoms last night making me think she could be close to kidding and I wanted opinions.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she still acting like this? Any worse? Better? It could be prelabor but also head pressing and circling can be polio or list.....I can’t spell it! 
One thing that almost all my Goats do before they started to go into labor is stretching! Not stretch out like a dog would do but like arched back stretching (make sense?) I think right now though with your girl I would keep a eye on her. If she keeps up the circling and or starts stargazing or acting blind start treatment for polio. Hopefully it’s labor or Braxton Hicks!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Jessica84 sorry, there wasn't any circling. "Passing" was a typo and should have said pawing. She has been doing some stretching, as well, but not a lot. And yes, the arched back thing like you described. Lol She is driving me crazy. I don't really know what to make of her udder, though. She's boer/spanish so not going to be a huge milky girl anyway, I am assuming. From behind you can barely see her udder, still. However, if you reach under her belly and feel it, she would need at least a D cup bra. Lol sorry, that's the only way I knew to describe it. I also wondered if that could also just mean she has really poor back udder attachments? She didn't press against me this morning (she did once more last night) but seems like she wants me with her.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Comparing the Udder to bra cup size it’s awesome in my opinion! It made me giggle and actually is easier than how I was saying “about a handful and a half but I have small hands” lol

Hope your girl goes soon! Two of my girls have been stretching (long way like a dog would), rubbing, yawning, etc for daaaayyyssss. My Lucy has been moaning while laying down and also pawing a bit too for a while but still nothing. The wait is killing me! 

Hopefully if she’s doing the arch stretches that means she’s really close. Can’t wait to see cute babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can throw us off, but with what she is doing, still keep an eye on her. 
Could be soon or she is getting pressure from her kids making her uncomfortable. 

Udder size is OK. She may fill over night or fill after she kids. If you do not think she has enough colostrum or milk for her kids, prepare and have some available just in case.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol @Korita I figured at least the women on here would understand. 

Thank you. I hope your do, too! I thought hatching chicken eggs was horrible! This is just insane! I can't wait to see yours, too! Mine are quite a mix so I am pretty eager to see what the babies look like!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> They can throw us off, but with what she is doing, still keep an eye on her.
> Could be soon or she is getting pressure from her kids making her uncomfortable.
> 
> Udder size is OK. She may fill over night or fill after she kids. If you do not think she has enough colostrum or milk for her kids, prepare and have some available just in case.


I will have some ready just in case, but I feel like she's actually making a good amount of milk when I feel it. As big as the poor girl is, I can certainly imagine her being uncomfortable. When she is lying down she looks like a beached whale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good. 

Yeah, they can be very uncomfortable later term. Mine moan when they are laying down, LOL.
Sounds like night toads/frogs sounding off at times.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol poor girls! I know how they feel...I got absolutely massive with my second son and it was miserable!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Lol @Korita I figured at least the women on here would understand.
> 
> Thank you. I hope your do, too! I thought hatching chicken eggs was horrible! This is just insane! I can't wait to see yours, too! Mine are quite a mix so I am pretty eager to see what the babies look like!


Oh my goodness yes! We didn't hatch any chicks but I hatched a lot of Ducklings the last 2 years. The waiting game is insane. Especially once you see that first little crack.

My herd is quite mixed too so I have no idea what to expect the kids to look like either. It's excitig


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I know!!!! It's like Christmas! And it feels just like waiting for Christmas when you are a kid!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

At least you work nights so you can keep an eye on her.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I do for now. In about a week I am starting a new job and will be working days and away from home. I wish they would have their babies before then!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Anabelle and Eliza both have thick discharge. It's not the long, thick, stream yet but pretty constant. I feel we are getting closer. Both their udders filled more today, too. I want goat babies so bad. And I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah for goopy coochies


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My beautiful girls this afternoon. Blissfully unaware of what they are about to go through.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Yeah for goopy coochies


I know!!! I called my mom in Arkansas squealing about goat discharge. I may be crazy!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey, I love this forum for the baby watch and cute kid pictures. Morning coffee-check TGS baby watch.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Isn't it wonderful! However, i am about to the point of trying to get a law passed that no more goats are allowed to give birth until mine do! Lol I seriously think they have been pregnant for like 2 years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My goats have decided not to kid. That's all. In fact, they are probably open with big ole hay bellies that kick me and have clearly formed heads and legs and stuff. It's bad, my poor mother keeps expecting a middle of the night call saying I have babies... she swears she's okay with this. I think i have her about as nervous as I am about them having their first babies and she's never even met them in person. I truly think they are waiting until they see me sitting in the corner, rocking back and forth, babbling incoherently, and sucking my thumb. Then they will know it's time.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I know how hard it is to be patient! The udder shown on the black doe looks similar to my does who are due after feb15. Do you have updated pics of their udders n backsides?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just saw the pictures of Eliza on this thread. Her udder is getting pretty big! I’d like to see updated pictures of both of them too, please!  
I have a doeling due on February 21st, and her udder isn’t as big as that.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I have to say I love your sense of humor. Just the title made me giggle and I had to read the thread 

My girls made me feel like I was going crazy last year. I even had due dates and my girls were sneaky and pesky with one kidding after no signs in the middle of the night and the other waiting until I had to run an errand to pop out her twins. I was so mad at her lol


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> My goats have decided not to kid. That's all. In fact, they are probably open with big ole hay bellies that kick me and have clearly formed heads and legs and stuff. It's bad, my poor mother keeps expecting a middle of the night call saying I have babies... she swears she's okay with this. I think i have her about as nervous as I am about them having their first babies and she's never even met them in person. I truly think they are waiting until they see me sitting in the corner, rocking back and forth, babbling incoherently, and sucking my thumb. Then they will know it's time.


I almost peed my pants from laughing at this! I'm about to that point too.

Seriously.... one of these girls has got to take a bullet for the team and just give up those kids so we can stop taking pictures of vulvas and feeling for ligs. I almost think maybe my girls actually enjoy the struggle they give me to look at their rear end. Like some sick goat game that gives them something to laugh at over their afternoon hay. I imagine their conversations are something like this.... "Did you see that this morning. She was squatting so awkwardly trying to look at my lady bits. So I lifted my tail just enough to give her a peak and right when she got the camera to focus, BAM! I moved to the other side of the pen. Ha ha ha stupid human" 
"oh I know! Today I let her scratch my head so she thought I might be in labor soon since I never let her touch my head. What a sucker!" 
"If she tries to feel my kids kick one more time I swear I'm burping right in her face!"

I'm amazed I haven't had dreams about vulvas and udders with how much I've been looking at them this last month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

New-goat-mom said:


> My goats have decided not to kid. That's all. In fact, they are probably open with big ole hay bellies that kick me and have clearly formed heads and legs and stuff. It's bad, my poor mother keeps expecting a middle of the night call saying I have babies... she swears she's okay with this. I think i have her about as nervous as I am about them having their first babies and she's never even met them in person. I truly think they are waiting until they see me sitting in the corner, rocking back and forth, babbling incoherently, and sucking my thumb. Then they will know it's time.











You made my day.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, everyone.  This is my first experience with any animal (besides myself) that takes this long to have their babies and I must say, I am not handling it well!!! :lolgoat: @Korita I think we need to take away their cell phones because clearly, your goats and my goats have been talking! Some days, though, I think mine think they are internet nude models.

Alright, I took some pics but nothing really looks changed at all. Except, well, Anabelle's udder does. However, it's impossible to see with all that fluffly white hair and you really feel it more than see it anyway. I didn't get any ne vulva pics because they really look the same and it's drizzling rain and yucky. I will try to get some later this afternoon, though.

Alright, I can't for the life of me figure out how to label each picture separate so here is a list of what they are:
1)Eliza udder
2)more Eliza udder
3)Anabelle's sweet little udder
4)Anabelle doing her beached whale impersonation (she's good)!
5)Anabelle saying "No, Eliza, NO! I do not want to check your vulva and udder, too!!!"


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Not sure what to think about how my girls are acting. Earlier Eliza (the black one) was acting like a buck. She hunched up like they do to check out their manhood, peed while doing this, then mounted Anabelle. She mounted her a time or two recently so I didn't think too much of it, but this was really different. Anyway, fast forward a couple of hours. Anabelle is acting VERY strange. She keeps just standing in one spot. Every now and then she will raise her tail and put her head down... looking to me like she is hurting. It lasts a couple of seconds then she stops. No pushing or anything like that. Could this be the start of labor... having some mild contractions, perhaps? I was thinking that maybe Eliza smelled the hormone change and that's why she was acting so bucky?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ooooooohhhhh guuuurrrrlllsssss have some babies!!!!! My Nelli (mom of Lucy and Ethel) was mounting Lucy from the side yesterday. But they’ve l been very Bucky, head butting and mean to each other lately. I figured her mounting was a dominance/putting her sassy daughter in her place kind of thing. But I would be curious to see what other’s day about that too. My girls have also sniffed each other’s rears suddenly too and I’ve not seen that before. 

If your girls do go into labor make sure you don’t take their phones away. They need to call mine and tell them to get going so they can bond over morning milking and kids  

I even left today for 7 hours and was over an hour away with no one checking on the girls. SEVEN stinking hours. Alone. No one home. No one checking. And nothing. These girls are so selfish. I tried telling them no more peanuts until they have kids but they know I’m a push over when they give me those sad eyes. 

I’ll be rooting for your girls and hopefully see some sweet little kid pictures next check in! 

Let’s go into labor, let’s go! :happygoat: Let’s go into labor let’s go! :lolgoat:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Keep doing that cheer! I promise to have mine give yours a call IF they get this done. 

That's absolutely ridiculous...7 full unattended hours and NOTHING! These girls are way too stubborn! I am about to run run the store. Maybe that hour or so will be enough.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

any progress?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

*sigh* nothing. I am going to put a pic of Anabelle's girlie bits and udder, though. Her udder is significantly bigger than yesterday and her coochie is huge and fluffy. It flops open if you touch it at all. I know she has to be getting close. And yes, I realize this udder is TINY compared to some, but for her it's massive and if you feel it it's vey full.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh that is a poofy coochie! Compared to my girls anyways. I wish I could have seen you poking at it :lolgoat: Must have been quite the site to see. 

Come on Annabelle, time to put that cute udder to use! Doesn’t she know I’m living vicariously through her kidding since my girls are refusing to do anything?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They will keep driving you bonkers, wondering.

They look good and coming along nicely.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Korita ya know, I hesitated before posting that. Then I realized that if there was anywhere I COULD admit to poking at my goats coochie it was here! 

Do you think if we squeeze them we can get babies????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think they still have a little ways to go.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

How are the girls doing @New-goat-mom?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Hello, @Korita . Absolutely nothing different except udders getting bigger and bigger. What about your girls?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Nada. Lucy’s udder has grown a tad more but really that’s about it. Nelli’s udder has a long way to go. Ethel hardly has one yet. They don’t want to be outside but I force them out for at least a few hours to get the exercise. It’s dang cold here though so I don’t blame them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting and waiting is torture isn't it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are growing and driving me insane!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are looking good.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Eliza is getting close! Do you have a picture of her pooch, too?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I don't have a new one. I will have to get one tomorrow or if she gets up tonight I will. They sleep on the front porch now *sigh*.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Seriously, Eliza???? So I hear Eliza calling to me. As I said, they have decided sleeping on the porch is the right thing to do. Well my house is set up kinda strange and I have a sliding glass door into my bedroom that opens onto the front porch. Normally if they start talking at night I look out and they are standing at my door yelling for scratches, snacks, whatever. So I look out and can't see her. I go outside and she's lying next to Anabelle in her usual spot. Well, not lying exactly, up on her elbows in the front. I raised her tail and saw a thin and very small string of discharge. She got mad and stood up so I tried to feel her udder. She head butted me which is her normal when I do an udder check these days. Then, instead of going to her water or food she immediately started pawing the ground (Well, porch) and got back down (still raised in the front). She burped and is chewing her cud like normal, which I know a goat inn labor isn't supposed to do, right? But is this it???? Are we going in labor or just wanting to drive momma crazy?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

At this hour and after all this teasing.... I hope she’s in labor! Fingers crossed


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

*sigh* @Korita well, I guess maybe she had a gas pain or something becauase she's sure not in labor. Tell yours girls it's okay to go ahead and have theirs. Mine aren't going to. Ever.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, here is Eliza this morning. She was SOOO uncooperative when I tried to get the coochie pics. You can see that she has discharge... everything back there is goopy and messy. I am also putting one from the side. This baby (or babies) has really dropped down low under her belly. She used to have them up a lot higher.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could be her mucous plug. I think you will have a while left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just have to keep an eye on them. 

They do have a clear or white discharge a month or so before kidding. On and off.

If you see an amber long clear tube like one, it will be soon.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She's had the white discharge for the past month or so. Her ligaments are completely gone. The babies have dropped. How much longer can she go like that?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Eliza: "umm... doe code of honor says, forever. Until there's an emergency and it's extremely inconvenient bordering on insanity for me to have them then, in which case, start pushing!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds to be soon, if she has dropped off her sides and looks less big standing behind her. No ligs are saying very soon.

It all depends on how fast they work to the birthing canal. Cannot give an exact.
Look for getting up and down a lot and nesting and possible streaming.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She has clearly read the doe code of honor and is standing by it for all her sisters. I kinda expected them to both go today because it got really cold but they didn't. 5 months is sure a LONG wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

5 months is a long time.
But not as long as a horse or cow.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

or a human


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I had my human kids at 25, 30, 33, and 36 weeks. I am clearly not known for my patience! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So this is Anabelle's udder. I know it's not a huge udder but it is sooooooo full! Can it really get any more full? She's a boer/ Spanish mix so i am not expecting a huge dairy udder, anyway. Her girlie bits don't seem to be changing much, if any, but she is miserably large and uncomfortable, her ligaments are gone and have been for awhile. Her latest possible due date is March 13th (or is it 14th...) but is there really any way she can hold out that much longer? 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

No way. Those babies are coming out today. 2:47pm. Twin doelings. Do you hear me Annabelle? Today! Go today! :happygoat:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am going to set her an alarm for 2:47. I can at least make her believe you know exactly what you are talking about! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Korita said:


> No way. Those babies are coming out today. 2:47pm. Twin doelings. Do you hear me Annabelle? Today! Go today! :happygoat:


Anabelle didn't listen. How can they be so stubborn? At least no more rolling on her back for now. Lol Did Lucy pay attention and stop yelling at you? I am really surprised mine aren't jumping up and down to get these babies out. It went from 80's yesterday to 45, raining and windy today. *sigh*


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Wait.... can goats tell time? :lolgoat: That turd saw right through me and knew I didn't know what I was talking about.

Yes, Lucy has stopped whining at me now. So apparently they do have _some_ respect for me. Her girly bits were open a little while laying down today though. I was hopeful I would see a hoof by now. Or that magical discharge. But nothing. While the other girls walk around, she lays down by the hay eating away. It's getting pretty comical watching her every time she tries to lay down though.

If Annabelle ignored the time maybe she'll at least follow directions with doelings. Or do you want bucks. I better make sure I'm wishing on the right thing for you here!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Korita well, since they are obviously calling each other on their cell phones I would think they should be able to tell time.

At least Lucy stopped whining at you. If it looks anything like my girls laying down, I know its just pitiful!

Yes, doelings. Preferably spotted doelings, but any with girl parts will be fine! Lol


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well maybe we can hope for Lucy to kid in the next few days and call your girls. We are in a winter weather advisory again starting tonight with snow, freezing rain and into heavy snow Saturday. I’m crossing my fingers!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Korita said:


> Well maybe we can hope for Lucy to kid in the next few days and call your girls. We are in a winter weather advisory again starting tonight with snow, freezing rain and into heavy snow Saturday. I'm crossing my fingers!


If she does she needs to be sure to let them know how much better she feels getting them out. With my luck she'll just call and give them her labor horror story. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jeepers these post get me I keep finding these post that are from January and several pages long so I think yay they surely have had there babies by now


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Amber89 said:


> these post get me I keep finding these post that are from January and several pages long so I think yay they surely have had there babies by now


I was thinking the same thing. I was really hoping the wait would be over for you now, and there would be pictures of cute babies by now. I did the same thing, letting the buck just run with them, this year, and it was killing me to wait! The babies are here now, but it was a miserable 3 months before they showed up thinking, "They should be here by now. Why aren't they here yet? Are my girls just fat? Is my buck useless? Wait, was she just screaming because she's in labor, or because I'm 1 minute late to feed her? Better go check again..."


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Wait, was she just screaming because she's in labor, or because I'm 1 minute late to feed her?


Yes. The answer to that is Yes.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I didn't get any kind of notification that there were replies to this! Sorry I missed them. I wish so so much I had cute baby pics to post. *sigh* I am about to just give up on them. I do know, according to when I got rid of the buck, March 13 (or 14, never can remember which) is the absolute latest. Unless my girls are like turtles and stored the sperm for months and months, which just would not surprise me. In that case they are probably a week or so pregnant. Realistically, I just can't imagine that they got pregnant the day I sold him, so I am assuming they are really due any day. Eliza was in heat shortly before but I can't recall when exactly (Oh how hindsight tells me I should have written that down) and I have NEVER seen Anabelle show signs of heat at all. What I do know is I am going completely insane and I am certain I will not sleep again until these kids are born.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They aren't pregnant, that's for sure. 





Just kidding! But we need more rear end/belly pictures to truly believe you.  These babies are going to be the cutest EVER! They'll be well worth the wait.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I keep saying I am pretty sure they are really bucks with very deformed genitals. Big, fat, nasty bucks.  I thought that would convince them to hurry up. It hasn't worked! Lol

I will have to take a bunch more because that drives them crazy. Maybe THAT will encourage them to get these kids out. Sadly, I know that even if they had the only ugly kids ever born I would think they were the cutest things ever so I can't even threaten them that they better be cute. I know I am just not going to be objective enough to tell!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

PSST all kids really are cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> PSST all kids really are cute


Lol I keep thinking if there is a way to make these ugly, mine will, after all they have done to drive me crazy! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope, can't be done. Face it girlfriend, you are just stuck, like the rest of us.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

You’re so lucky to have a “for sure” last possible date. I don’t even have that lol although technically I do because they all showed pregnant on the ultrasound January 19th so let’s say at least 30 days along the last possible date is my wedding  But I can’t imagine Lucy is getting a bag as a FF THAT long before kidding. Snow storm today and working on wedding stuff. Let’s hope one of my girls decides it’s enough to go into labor and calls your girls!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose you know I am going to be so so smug if these babies really are ugly!  Lol

@Korita with my luck your girls will have their babies and they won't be getting cell service because of the snow storm and my girls will think they are all supposed to still be holding on.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> I am going to be so so smug if these babies really are ugly


Sitting here, quiet and smug about how your smuggacity will never happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Sitting here, quiet and smug about how your smuggacity will never happen.


That feels like a challenge! : :lolgoat:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No challenge. It's a done deal. I know you, I know kids. I feel only quiet supreme smug confidence at the thought of the immensity of your coming lack of smugness. It will be so immense, your neighborhood will be a smugfree zone. :cooldude::7up::cooldude:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> No challenge. It's a done deal. I know you, I know kids. I feel only quiet supreme smug confidence at the thought of the immensity of your coming lack of smugness. It will be so immense, your neighborhood will be a smugfree zone. :cooldude::7up::cooldude:


You are making me giggle. And I needed to giggle. And OMG you know I am going to be squealing and squishing them and insisting that traditional boer looking buckling is by far the most gorgeous baby goat ever born!!!! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup. Not even close to a challenge.

You...arty::angel::cute:ohlala::cake::crazy::dazed::kid3::kid2::kid3::kid2:arty:



Me...:haha::haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I am afraid you may have won this one!!!

:goatkiss: (sorry, I couldn't resist licking goats)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone who can in all seriousness type these words...



New-goat-mom said:


> (sorry, I couldn't resist licking goats)


Needs to be able to concede the following...



New-goat-mom said:


> Lol I am afraid you may have won this one!!!


And you did. Lack of smugness abounds at your house.... Well done.

The joy you will feel at how cute your kids are, will feel so much better than any smugness. You are the real winner.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

It hasn’t worked so far. Still just looking at me like I’m crazy if I think they’re having kids tonight.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Someone who can in all seriousness type these words...
> 
> Needs to be able to concede the following...
> 
> ...


You are so right. But then you already knew that!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Korita said:


> It hasn't worked so far. Still just looking at me like I'm crazy if I think they're having kids tonight.


Are you starting to think they may be able to hold out forever? I am!!! *sigh*


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

These teats are so full of milk. They need a baby (babies) to nurse them!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Your girls are definitely going before mine. I’m pretty sure mine will hold out forever lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Korita said:


> Your girls are definitely going before mine. I'm pretty sure mine will hold out forever lol


I am not going to hold my breath! These girls are so stubborn!!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So last night I dreamed about them finally kidding. I suppose I should be thrilled I slept enough to dream... that's unusual for me. I dreamed that Eliza has twin does (yay Eliza) and Anabelle had guinea pigs. Twin guinea pigs. I kept saying maybe they are just premature. :lolgoat:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

sweetie, GET SOME SLEEP.
I'm getting worried about you


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Bahahahaha oh dear. That’s one determined little guinea pig :haha: I’m so glad I’m not the only one that has really odd dreams.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> I dreamed that Eliza has twin does (yay Eliza) and Anabelle had guinea pigs. Twin guinea pigs. I kept saying maybe they are just premature.


Quite apart from your lack of sleep, here is my very favourite short story, showing the CLEAR dangers of Guinea Pigs

http://etc.usf.edu/lit2go/171/american-short-fiction/3456/pigs-is-pigs/

Run Away, Run Away!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose Lol that story was perfect! I will be sure to sex and separate if needed when Anabelle has her guinea pigs. . I was literally laughing out loud reading about them shoveling up guinea pigs. And I promise I am okay... lack of sleep is my constant companion. Maybe a bit off my rocker, but okay. 

@Korita not at all... when I do dream it's always rather strange! Lol makes me question my sanity a bit! :lolgoat: you know, my buck was kinda short... maybe I now know why!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> that story was perfect!


Read it to your boys, see if they like it. It is my favourite short story.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Read it to your boys, see if they like it. It is my favourite short story.


Great minds think alike...I already planned to! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Of course, your 7 year old will say, "I'll feed them to my snake!" bright boy that he is


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol probably so! I think his snake would have to up his food intake a bit to keep up with that, though!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Uhm....MORE SNAKES!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Now that my kids would go for! :happygoat:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Anything?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How are your girls @New-goat-mom ?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I keep not getting notifications from this thread! Still nothing but two grumpy, uncomfortable, beached whales. *sigh*


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Take notes every day what you observe, because every doe is different, and your notes will really help next year.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's a really good idea. I am hoping that next year I have an actual due date, as well. I was thinking that surely they didn't get bred the day I got rid of the buck considering he was with them for like 3 months but I am starting to think they may have. *sigh*


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

‘Lil stinkers!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's for sure!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ugh come on girls! 

I got a little medium sized several subject notebook and labeled a tab for each goat I have. Needless to say Lucy has the most notes  But I also write in blue or black ink for notes and then any meds, etc are written in red so I can easily spot them if I need to check a date.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's a really good way to keep the notes handy. How are your girls? Surely some of these ladies have to give up the kids eventually? Don't they?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Still holding out. Next year we are definitely going to do everything possible to have exact dates. Or at least really close due date ideas ha ha


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Eliza keeps getting up on her elbows. She seems so very uncomfortable. I just wish these babies would come.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs. to all 3 of you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So Eliza has goopy coochie again. Not a huge amount but I am thinking one of these days it HAS to mean it's time. She is acting a bit strange tonight, too. Seems restless and uncomfortable... but then she's trying to lay on a fully inflated beach ball. So here is Eliza's coochie and a pic showing just how Anabelle feels about all this baby nonsense.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

The picture of Annabelle is too cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I think that is seriously her attitude about the constant pictures and staring at her rear end! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Annie's lady bits. I cropped off the poop in process because it feels offensive to me somehow.  Yes, sadly, I am serious! :lolgoat:


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I poke vulvas but find poop pictures offensive  oh how I wish we lived closer!

Keep working on opening up those lady bits Annabelle!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness... wouldn't we have fun! Lol I just happen to be the most anti poop person on the planet, which is probably strange coming from a mom of 4 and someone who worked as a CNA for many years! Lol. One of my older boys actually argued with his teacher when he was little for saying everyone poops. He said maybe MOST do but his mom seriously doesn't. Poor thing, I honestly had them convinced!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Korita said:


> I poke vulvas but find poop pictures offensive


A pairing of Prejudiced Poopist and Vulva Violator!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh, and here is Eliza's udder this morning. It REALLY filled overnight! We are in the home stretch...8 days to latest possible due date.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> A pairing of Prejudiced Poopist and Vulva Violator!


Lol leave it to you, Maria, to put it perfectly! :lolgoat:


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

That seriously looks like her head is on her backend!! Had to look twice!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Very deceiving lol nice goat tho!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Amber89 said:


> That seriously looks like her head is on her backend!! Had to look twice!


I wondered if anyone else would think that! It even caught me off guard and I took the picture!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It rainin here today may that will jumpstart our doe into labor..I'm tired of waiting and midnight checks lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Amber89 said:


> It rainin here today may that will jumpstart our doe into labor..I'm tired of waiting and midnight checks lol


I understand! If these girls don't give up the kids soon I am gonna go insane!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Tell your girls Lucy is still holding out on me so it’s up to them to give up some babies on my birthday! Lol 

It was rain to freezing rain to snow yesterday. Now snowing and blowing today. Perfect time to have kids but I don’t think Lucy agrees.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What I am afraid of is that they are waiting for MY birthday which is July 20th!  Or maybe Christmas. Poor Eliza looks like aliens are trying to explode out of her sides. Her baby or babies are sure energetic! Anabelle's just gently flutter and glide around while Eliza's have boxing matches.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Please inform Eliza for me that with an udder that big, she needs to stop teasing you and give up those babies today. No one should be allowed that big and beautiful udder without babies, especially with a sudden over-night fill. Here's hoping she'll listen!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright...I told her what you said. Now we wait. Boy i sure hope she listens!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Amber89 said:


> Very deceiving lol nice goat tho!


Thanks. She is such a monster... but I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, her udder is pretty full!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, it just went crazy last night. I am watching her really close today.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Eliza has something to say in the birth announcements!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@mariarose Alright, dear, I suppose I have to let you know you won (as if you doubted you would). I didn't get ugly kids. Far from it, in fact!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Please inform Eliza for me that with an udder that big, she needs to stop teasing you and give up those babies today. No one should be allowed that big and beautiful udder without babies, especially with a sudden over-night fill. Here's hoping she'll listen!


You need to start telling all these goaties that are driving their purple crazy to get busy beefcake clearly, they will listen to you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> driving their purple crazy to get busy beefcake clearly,


:what:

My recommendation to you is


We love you, and your new babies.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> :what:
> 
> My recommendation to you is
> 
> ...


Lol oh my!!!! That was a combination of lack of sleep, getting kids ready for school, freaking out over newborns, and my long held status as typo queen! And I swear I have never deliberately used the word "beefcake"! :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm used to the typos now, but that stretch was some kinda wonderful!

Get some shuteye, you've done well.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol thanks! I politely asked Anabelle to give me a day or two before she has hers. We will see if she listens.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yay, Babies! the colors are beautiful


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't believe she listened! That's a first! My does never listen...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> I can't believe she listened! That's a first! My does never listen...


Mine won't listen to me, either. Maybe that's what has to happen, someone else talk to then about it! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> yay, Babies! the colors are beautiful


Thank you. I am still totally in shock over the very unexpected color!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Well, two days past what I thought was her latest possible due date, Anabelle's udder ballooned! I really think today is the day. She's acting off, too. Come on Anabelle! I am ready!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I refuse to believe it. Not after all this time! 

Annabelle should have twin gold doelings on March 20 at 2pm


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I refuse to believe it. Not after all this time!
> 
> Annabelle should have twin gold doelings on March 20 at 2pm


Alright, this is getting put on the calender. I am going to hold you to it!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I refuse to believe it. Not after all this time!
> 
> Annabelle should have twin gold doelings on March 20 at 2pm


Well, you were wrong! Lol There is a thread in the birth announcements.


----------

